# Sinnoh Choice Pokemafia [Game Thread]



## JackPK (May 7, 2015)

Eleven trainers gather one day at the Pokemon League, hoping to test their skills. The Elite Four will accept their challenges tomorrow, so they quietly go to sleep, unaware that some among their number are treacherous...

*Night has fallen. 72 hours for night actions.*


----------



## JackPK (May 7, 2015)

(Incidentally, I was asked via PM how the recruiting freemason works and I didn't think it fair for one person to get the info and everyone else not to, so here it is:)


> The recruiting freemason is innocent and aims to recruit other innocents to communicate with. There will be bad consequences if the recruiting freemason tries to recruit someone who is actually mafia. That's all the detail I'll go into.


----------



## JackPK (May 10, 2015)

The Trainers fall into a deep sleep, but just before dawn, they are awoken by a loud screeching sound and a bright light. When they make their way out of their tents, they find one of their number has been destroyed nearly to unrecognizability by the raw energy that blinded them.

"Murder!" cries Cynthia. "We must find out who did it and punish them accordingly!"

The Trainers gather together in an enclosed room, determined to sniff out the culprit...

*Zero Moment and his partner, Jynx, died. They were innocent.*

*48 hours for discussion.*


----------



## Keldeo (May 10, 2015)

Since I thought it might help, here's a list of people, their chosen locations, and a few possible Pokemon (not that the last one really matters, since I'm assuming from signup thread wording that the roles were randomized - confirmation, Jack? But since a lot of people chose a fairly exclusive place there's only one or two possible Pokemon that they could have, so.)

1. Keldeo: Wayward Cave (I guess I'll reveal that I have Garchomp. From this I'm assuming everyone else also has fully-evolved Pokemon.)
2. Altissimo: Distortion World (Giratina)
3. VM: Spear Pillar (Dialga or Palkia)
4. Eifie: Flower Paradise (Shaymin)
5. Superbird: Solaceon Ruins (Unown)
6. MF: Pal Park (anything RSE and prior)
7. ZM: Snowpoint Temple - Jynx, innocent. Killed n0, most likely by mafia.
8. Wargle: Hall of Origins (Arceus)
9. ILS: Jubilife (GTS = practically everything. Maybe something used often in competitive battling, or a rarer Pokemon?)
10. Mawile: Old Chateau (Rotom or Gengar)
11. Butterfree: Route 217 (Crobat, Machamp, Noctowl, Weavile, Mamoswine, Medicham, Glalie, Froslass, Abomasnow, Delibird, or Ursaring. While Glaceon would be somewhat of a stretch since it can't be encountered there, it could be a possibility because of the Icy Rock.)

Also, Jack, will there be one dedicated Don who must send in all night-kills, could either mafia member send it in MF-style, or will you not tell us? Anyway, from the list of roles, 2:9 is a pretty good ratio for town, though it's more likely due to the "alien-like role" that it's 2:8 and 1 third-party? (Though Jack didn't specify in the freemason description what would happen if they tried to recruit a non-innocent and non-mafia, so perhaps we shouldn't assume that.)

Regarding the death: "Loud screeching sound and a bright light ... destroyed nearly to unrecognizability by the raw energy that blinded them" might be a legendary signature move? Jack did say flavor would be relevant. But then again, ZM doesn't really seem like a mafia's first choice to kill, especially on n0 when there's no information and doctors/roleblockers will be less likely to target the right person. He's normally fairly quiet in the games he's in, iirc, so why not pick someone who's more active in discussions? Perhaps there was one of the redirection powers at work, or the mafia thought he would have Regigigas, which flavor-wise (Slow Start) would be an obvious choice for the "alien-like" role? Or maybe the mafia thought that the doctors would go for the more obvious people, so they picked a person you wouldn't normally think to be the mafia's target? I don't have any information, in any case; does anyone have any leads?


----------



## Superbird (May 10, 2015)

Oftentimes the Mafia pick on the people who don't always get killed first before they kill the more useful people. Nothing strategic about that, but it makes the game more fun - otherwise, people like Butterfree would never actually get to play.

Anyway, I will start the day by accusing *Eifie* on the grounds that I used a one-shot investigation power last night and she came up Mafia.


----------



## JackPK (May 10, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> I'm assuming from signup thread wording that the roles were randomized - confirmation, Jack?


I had most of the roles in mind, and those were randomized and then flavored based on the choices y'all made in the signup thread. A small number of others have roles for which I picked the flavor and then the role.



Keldeo said:


> Also, Jack, will there be one dedicated Don who must send in all night-kills, could either mafia member send it in MF-style, or will you not tell us?


I prefer not to say, but I will say that everyone in the game, mafia included, has _some_thing they have to send in to me during the night or else be modkilled for inactivity. Assume from that what you will.


----------



## Eifie (May 10, 2015)

?? eh?

I, uh... I'm not sure what you really want me to say to that except that I'm not mafia. I'm Shaymin (or rather, I have one) and I'm a full inspector. I use Seed Flare to send out a flare that lights up my surroundings and lets me discern someone's alignment. In my Land Forme my inspections cannot be roleblocked and in Sky Forme they cannot be redirected. I inspected Keldeo last night and she's innocent.

I doubt Superbird's lying, though, because it's only the first day and that would just be a really strange move, especially since the mafia:innocent ratio is so low already that they definitely wouldn't be able to afford to sacrifice a mafia to lynch a random innocent. Given all the scrambling, redirecting, and other undefined powers we've got lying around, my guess is that the result was tampered with. Especially since there are only 2 mafia out of 11, it would make a lot of sense for there to be many ways for the mafia to influence inspection results. Keldeo's right that ZM dying is pretty weird, since he hardly tends to speak up in other games anyway and tends to make himself look pretty suspicious, so he'd have been an easy lynch for mafia anyway. So maybe there was some scrambling happening last night.

Of course, my post is kind of useless if you, as is likely, don't believe me. :| I guess in that case you'll find out at the end of the day...


----------



## Butterfree (May 11, 2015)

I have to agree that I'd be a little wary of inspection results in this game. Apparently there is both one dedicated inspector and multiple people with some inspection powers; in a game with such a low mafia/innocent ratio, that would just be plain _broken_ if there weren't enough undetectable redirection/scrambling to introduce quite a bit of misdirection.

That being said, it _is_ probably our best lead for the moment, unless anyone else has any information? If Eifie really is the dedicated inspector, obviously we don't want to rashly lynch her, though.


----------



## Superbird (May 11, 2015)

Like I said, it was one-shot. My role is basically that I get a random power for each night, based on a letter of the alphabet. I chose 'I', hoping for an early inspection, and, getting my wish, I inspected Eifie and found her mafia. I probably won't be able to inspect again unless I can pull shenanigans with guessing which other letters might represent inspection. 

Although if Eifie is our inspector that would certainly be a risky move to lynch so early, and it's quite possible that I ended up with a paranoid inspection rather than a regular inspection, so I'll *retract* my accusation for now.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

Superbird said:


> Like I said, it was one-shot. My role is basically that I get a random power for each night, based on a letter of the alphabet. I chose 'I', hoping for an early inspection, and, getting my wish, I inspected Eifie and found her mafia. I probably won't be able to inspect again unless I can pull shenanigans with guessing which other letters might represent inspection.
> 
> Although if Eifie is our inspector that would certainly be a risky move to lynch so early, and it's quite possible that I ended up with a paranoid inspection rather than a regular inspection, so I'll *retract* my accusation for now.


Hmmm. C for cop? D for detective? I dunno...

Does that make you one of the two wildcards, then? I guess you wouldn't actually know the answer to that.


----------



## Superbird (May 11, 2015)

I feel like one of the wildcards.


----------



## .... (May 11, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Does that make you one of the two wildcards, then? I guess you wouldn't actually know the answer to that.


I'm pretty sure I can be considered to be one of the wild cards. I have Rotom, which means that I have six different forms to choose from with six different abilities. I also have an ability that I can use no matter what form I'm in. At the beginning of N0, I had to pick a form (I chose Wash form) and now I'm stuck in it until I'm forced out of it.

So last night, I used my ability that I can use in any form, which is basically a roleblocker. I received the name of 3 abilities that are in the game, (even if they weren't being used at the time or are inaccessible) and I had the option to choose to roleblock none or one of them. The three abilities I got the names of were Hidden Power, Heart Swap, and Roar of Time. I didn't roleblock any of them.

The other ability I could have used in my Wash form was an inspection scrambling ability which isn't very ideal for me to use. If you want to know what any of my other abilities are, then just ask away.


----------



## Autumn (May 11, 2015)

I will say more when I'm not running on an eight-hour flight and no sleep I promise but right now I can barely remember my own name let alone comprehend this


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

Mawile said:


> I'm pretty sure I can be considered to be one of the wild cards. I have Rotom, which means that I have six different forms to choose from with six different abilities. I also have an ability that I can use no matter what form I'm in. At the beginning of N0, I had to pick a form (I chose Wash form) and now I'm stuck in it until I'm forced out of it.
> 
> So last night, I used my ability that I can use in any form, which is basically a roleblocker. I received the name of 3 abilities that are in the game, (even if they weren't being used at the time or are inaccessible) and I had the option to choose to roleblock none or one of them. The three abilities I got the names of were Hidden Power, Heart Swap, and Roar of Time. I didn't roleblock any of them.
> 
> The other ability I could have used in my Wash form was an inspection scrambling ability which isn't very ideal for me to use. If you want to know what any of my other abilities are, then just ask away.


Did you happen to get to choose your alignment at the start of the game as well? When I saw the two wildcards on the role list I was wondering if they were like the variable role which we haven't seen for a while: the variable chooses an alignment and a power from a list at the start of the game. It would explain the low mafia numbers, possibly.

Incidentally, were you aware of Wash Form's exclusive ability when you picked it? If so, why'd you pick that form? Inspection scrambling is... basically what it sounds like, right?


----------



## .... (May 11, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Did you happen to get to choose your alignment at the start of the game as well?


I didn't get to choose my alignment, but I am innocent. 



Eifie said:


> Incidentally, were you aware of Wash Form's exclusive ability when you picked it? If so, why'd you pick that form? Inspection scrambling is... basically what it sounds like, right?


I was not aware of the power when I chose it. I was only aware of the ability that's shared across all my forms (the roleblocking one) The way my role works is that I had to choose a form on N0, and then I'm stuck in it until I'm forced out of it. Apparently there are roles that can do that in this game, which'll make it easier for me to find out what my other abilities are.

How my inspection scrambling works is that I pick a target and then if they're inspected, then the results change. Not too useful for me to use.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

Hm, so you still don't know any of the other abilities? You did tell us to ask if we wanted to know.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, one more thing. Heart Swap is Manaphy's signature move, right? Who could possibly have Manaphy? Is it just ILS?


----------



## Keldeo (May 11, 2015)

Just ILS, since MF is only RSE-prior, and that means VM has Dialga and Roar of Time.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 11, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Just ILS, since MF is only RSE-prior, and that means VM has Dialga and Roar of Time.


Indeed I do.


----------



## Eifie (May 11, 2015)

Interesting. Sounds pretty bus-driver-y. (Don't feel obligated to confirm or deny this, ILS.) I'm guessing Hidden Power must be Superbird.


----------



## Butterfree (May 11, 2015)

Ooookay hold it right there. Mawile, you first said we could just ask and you'd tell us what your other abilities are, but then when confronted about the fact you have an inspection-scrambling ability you said you didn't know? That doesn't seem very consistent. Care to explain what's going on here exactly?

Also, I can also switch between forms (my Pokémon is Snorunt but by holding either a Nevermeltice or a Dawn Stone it gains attributes of either Glalie or Froslass, apparently?), but I was told in my initial role PM exactly what both forms can do, and from the looks of it Eifie is the same. Do other people have forms? Were you told what your forms are and what they can do beforehand?


----------



## Autumn (May 11, 2015)

I'm Giratina and I've got Altered and Origin Forms!


----------



## Wargle (May 11, 2015)

I'm Arceus limited to Normal type. No form changing here.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 11, 2015)

I actually _don't_ have Manaphy. I was given a variety of Pokemon to choose from, with Manaphy among them, but I didn't choose it.


----------



## .... (May 11, 2015)

Eifie said:


> Hm, so you still don't know any of the other abilities? You did tell us to ask if we wanted to know.





Butterfree said:


> Ooookay hold it right there. Mawile, you first said we could just ask and you'd tell us what your other abilities are, but then when confronted about the fact you have an inspection-scrambling ability you said you didn't know? That doesn't seem very consistent. Care to explain what's going on here exactly?


Ok, so in my state of sleep deprivation, I neglected to mention that I was actually kicked out of Wash form at the end of N0. As I said in one of my other posts, I'm stuck in a form until I get kicked out of it, which is exactly happened last night.

I said that you can "just ask" because my intention was to let you guys choose my next form and then I'll report back once I get the ability and the next day phase hits. (I am terrible at phrasing, so if this seems weirdly worded, please tell me and I'll try to clarify. I've never had a role this strange before, to be honest.)

So, so far my abilities are as follows:

any form: roleblocking ability from a list of any 3 possible night actions.
normal form: ?
heat form: ?
wash form: information scrambling/blocking ability. Still not entirely sure how this one works, except for that it only targets a single person.
frost form: ?
fan form: ?
mow form: ?

Although, now that I think about it, that means that someone had to have targeted me with some kind of ability last night that can force me to change form. Did that happen to anyone else?



I liek Squirtles said:


> I actually _don't_ have Manaphy. I was given a variety of Pokemon to choose from, with Manaphy among them, but I didn't choose it.


What other pokemon did you have the option of choosing from, then? Also, if you don't mind, which pokemon _did_ you end up picking?


----------



## M&F (May 11, 2015)

Apologies for not being able to participate in the discussion up until now.

I'm rather quite suspicious of *Mawile*. Aside from the apparent backpedaling, every power he has thus far claimed to have would be beneficial to have as a mafia -- it's possible he's attempting to making a false alignment claim out of a true role claim. Considering how many players so far have claimed that their powers are based on form changes, I wouldn't be stunned to find that the mafia has at least one member designed similarly. Also, even aside from being some apparent backpedaling, I have trouble buying the story about being locked in the formes -- it'd be some prime bastard GMing to have an isolated innocent depending on an external action to use their powers most properly, and Mawile can't really use his powers properly without trying them out each at a time since he doesn't seem to be informed of what they do until he tries them, and at least one has turned out to be outright detrimental to the innocent faction. Then again, it'd be much less of an issue if it turned out to be that he's mafia and his ally is the one who has the key to force him out a given role power.


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2015)

I was sort of hinting at that this morning, yes, although I was worried that I was just reading too much into things. Something that sticks out to me is how Mawile totally volunteered this information, though. Why would he do that? It's not like the inspection thing looks at all innocent, unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2015)

Hang on a sec. We have an alien-like role, don't we?


----------



## Superbird (May 12, 2015)

But if Mawile is activated alien, how did he get activated? There was a kill last night, and thus a vig must have activated him. Unless untraditional Alien, but.


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2015)

Well, it's alien-like, not an alien itself. I dunno, though. I'm just trying to think of reasons for Mawile's strange behaviour when I believe he should have known better. It's probably been years since I last played mafia with him, but I remember having a decently high opinion of him.


----------



## .... (May 12, 2015)

Eifie said:


> I'm just trying to think of reasons for Mawile's strange behaviour when I believe he should have known better.


I figured that people were just volunteering information, like how you and Superbird both did. Also to be honest, I feel like my current ability should have gone to a mafia member, since there's no reason an innocent would have it.

At this point, I think the only reason I should be kept alive is because I can tell everyone what 3 abilities exist in the game each night. It's pretty much free information, although I will admit that it might not be the most useful thing in this game. If you all don't want to lynch me because you think I'm activated alien, then that's fine. I will say, though, that it doesn't really make sense for me to theoretically have 7 abilities in addition to also being the alien. It just seems like a bit too much power for me to have in one role.

I would like to hear more from Superbird on how his ability works, though, because he accused Eifie right away and he claims to have what can basically be 26 different abilities that he also knows nothing about until they're used.


----------



## Autumn (May 12, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> I have trouble buying the story about being locked in the formes -- it'd be some prime bastard GMing to have an isolated innocent depending on an external action to use their powers most properly, and Mawile can't really use his powers properly without trying them out each at a time since he doesn't seem to be informed of what they do until he tries them, and at least one has turned out to be outright detrimental to the innocent faction.


Would like to share something on the matter. I've got Giratina and its two forms, and I have three possible actions. One can be used regardless of form and the other two are exclusive to Altered and Origin forms. I don't know how to switch forms and it appears to happen randomly. (I totally misunderstood this last night and tried to use one of the form powers -_- I don't think I even started in a specific form) So this game does appear to be turning out slightly bastard-esque, what with all the form changing and the shitton of powers (all three of mine have some interesting caveats on otherwise fairly standard Mafia powers).

I'm not defending Mawile, just talking about this specific part of your post. I am suspicious of Mawile but am also reluctant to say anything because I wouldn't be surprised if anything goes, y'know?


----------



## Superbird (May 12, 2015)

Every night, I choose a letter (or ! or ?) and am given a power that corresponds with that letter. I then get to choose a target.


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2015)

Eifie said:


> I was sort of hinting at that this morning, yes, although I was worried that I was just reading too much into things. Something that sticks out to me is how Mawile totally volunteered this information, though. Why would he do that? It's not like the inspection thing looks at all innocent, unless I'm missing something.


For some reason, many mafiosi in TCoD are just as upfront with information as they'd be if they were innocent, even where there's every chance it'll work against them.



Altissimo said:


> Would like to share something on the matter. I've got Giratina and its two forms, and I have three possible actions. One can be used regardless of form and the other two are exclusive to Altered and Origin forms. I don't know how to switch forms and it appears to happen randomly. (I totally misunderstood this last night and tried to use one of the form powers -_- I don't think I even started in a specific form) So this game does appear to be turning out slightly bastard-esque, what with all the form changing and the shitton of powers (all three of mine have some interesting caveats on otherwise fairly standard Mafia powers).
> 
> I'm not defending Mawile, just talking about this specific part of your post. I am suspicious of Mawile but am also reluctant to say anything because I wouldn't be surprised if anything goes, y'know?


Hmmm, if I understand correctly all forme-based powers give their wielder the ability to change formes at will -- are you sure you've understood yours correctly? In any case, formes determined randomly would still be a good amount less bastard than formes with an excellent chance of becoming flat useless outside of intervention that can only be brought about by sheer coincidence or contrived circumstances.


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hmmm, if I understand correctly all forme-based powers give their wielder the ability to change formes at will


To be clear, that was meant to be "all other forme-based powers claimed so far". Oh, the pain and lack of editing ability.


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2015)

Altissimo said:


> Would like to share something on the matter. I've got Giratina and its two forms, and I have three possible actions. One can be used regardless of form and the other two are exclusive to Altered and Origin forms. I don't know how to switch forms and it appears to happen randomly. (I totally misunderstood this last night and tried to use one of the form powers -_- I don't think I even started in a specific form) So this game does appear to be turning out slightly bastard-esque, what with all the form changing and the shitton of powers (all three of mine have some interesting caveats on otherwise fairly standard Mafia powers).


I also have two formes (regular and Mega Garchomp) with three actions, with one regardless of what form I'm in and the other two exclusive to each form, so I think Alti's claim isn't unrealistic. My role PM explicitly stated that I don't know how to change forms, so probably the person who can "can change what powers other people have access to" is in charge of that.

I was suspicious of Mawile when he backpedaled (especially because getting kicked out of his Wash form is a pretty big detail to leave out) and still suspicious now. Superbird revealed the nature of his role to show why he thought that Eifie was mafia, while Eifie revealed her role to defend herself because she was accused; we don't really need other innocents revealing their roles this early in the game unless they have useful information, and Mawile seemed to be fishing for information by getting ILS to reveal what Pokemon he is too. I don't think keeping Mawile alive for three power names a night - which may not even be available - especially when we don't know what they do, since if my powers are anything to go by, the abilities in this game could be counterintuitive if you only know the name. However, the chances of his being the alien-like role, or one of his formes' abilities being useful, might be a reason not to lynch him? I'm not quite sure, but if we think it's too risky to lynch him, we could always have a vig take him out tonight.

Regarding the other roles that have been claimed - Superbird, can you choose the same letter multiple times? Will that give you the same ability again, or do you not know? Can you abstain from whatever action you get, and if the answer to the first question is "no", will abstaining count as using up the letter? Are all the powers that you could possibly get distinct, or do you not know? And Eifie, can you change formes at will?


----------



## Superbird (May 12, 2015)

Keldeo said:


> Superbird, can you choose the same letter multiple times? Will that give you the same ability again, or do you not know? Can you abstain from whatever action you get, and if the answer to the first question is "no", will abstaining count as using up the letter? Are all the powers that you could possibly get distinct, or do you not know?


No, I cannot choose the same letter multiple times. I probably could abstain, but unless I get a killing role I don't really see the need; it probably would count as using up the letter, if I'd chosen a letter up until that point. I don't know how many distinct powers I can get, and considering I apparently got insane/paranoid cop last night, they might actually all be unique.


----------



## Autumn (May 12, 2015)

Metallica Fanboy said:


> Hmmm, if I understand correctly all forme-based powers give their wielder the ability to change formes at will -- are you sure you've understood yours correctly?


You'd think so, wouldn't you? I misunderstood it myself and squandered my night action as a result -_- but no, I don't know how to switch between forms, I assume it's either some sort of RNG thing or an outsider-influenced thing that I'm just not aware of the specifics of... for whatever reason.


----------



## M&F (May 12, 2015)

Superbird said:


> No, I cannot choose the same letter multiple times. I probably could abstain, but unless I get a killing role I don't really see the need; it probably would count as using up the letter, if I'd chosen a letter up until that point. I don't know how many distinct powers I can get, and considering I apparently got insane/paranoid cop last night, they might actually all be unique.


Come to think of it, "I" could be for "Insane" as much as it could've been for "Inspection"...

And hmmm, the locked formes _would_ make more sense if there were a player capable of shifting multiple possible roles, such that they wouldn't have to land a one-in-eleven shot for that power to be useful... Still doesn't necessarily sound like a great game design idea, but it'd be less strange. Although, Keldeo is claiming to have formes that might be shifted by that role, while Mawile is claiming he'd be forced out of his current forme rather than into a different one. Hmmmmm... I'm not sure that means something, but, there it is.

I also highly doubt that this is a deliberate attempt to draw a lynch rather than a slip of the tongue or some strange GMing. I think we can safely chalk this one up to ignorance (of whatever source) rather than malice, and knowing the difference between those is needed in order to prevent the possibility of a third-party victory from completely halting the scumhunting, since anyone that's remotely suspucious could on some level have been totally faking it. Besides, it's extremely unlikely that the circumstances for an alien win, modified or not, have been consummated this early in the game.


----------



## Butterfree (May 12, 2015)

Okay, I managed to word my explanation earlier way wrong. ?_? I can't _voluntarily_ switch forms either (I got the same "you don't know how to switch forms" message Altissimo talked about); what I was trying to say was just that I do know what they are and what powers they have beforehand. I was also told what form I was in in my initial role PM, and was then informed at the end of the night that my form had changed (or rather, that I was now holding a Dawn Stone). If others with similar descriptions haven't changed forms, presumably I was specifically targeted with some sort of form-changing action?


----------



## Wargle (May 12, 2015)

Everyone else has form changes and me, having the one with the most formes (discounting Unown but those aren't formes), can't change. There's just not any mention of it in my PM. So I have no idea what this forme stuff is about


----------



## JackPK (May 12, 2015)

I'm out running errands I didn't expect to have to do today and posting this from my phone to announce *the day phase will end in a few hours* whenever I get home (probably in the ballpark of 2-3 hours). If anybody else wants to vote on anybody else, now's the time.


----------



## Keldeo (May 12, 2015)

Well, more discussion time is always a good thing. Voting *Mawile*, in accordance with my earlier suspicions.



Butterfree said:


> Okay, I managed to word my explanation earlier way wrong. ?_? I can't _voluntarily_ switch forms either (I got the same "you don't know how to switch forms" message Altissimo talked about); what I was trying to say was just that I do know what they are and what powers they have beforehand. I was also told what form I was in in my initial role PM, and was then informed at the end of the night that my form had changed (or rather, that I was now holding a Dawn Stone). If others with similar descriptions haven't changed forms, presumably I was specifically targeted with some sort of form-changing action?


Maybe the forme-changing action targets everyone? Because I started as normal Garchomp but was changed to my Mega forme last night. I don't know whether I can get back, though, and while everyone else's flavor implies that they could switch, Mega Evolution in the games is irreversible, so...

Also, I think Wargle maybe doesn't have formes because her Pokemon has _too many_ formes? Everyone so far who's claimed a role with formes - except Mawile, which is telling - has only two: Butterfree has Dawn Stone/NeverMeltIce, I have normal/Mega, Altissimo has Origin/Altered, Eifie has Sky/Land. And as Wargle says, Superbird doesn't really count since Unown's form is immutable.


----------



## Eifie (May 12, 2015)

Maaan I won't be home until after the day ends and I don't have time to reread. :( To answer Keldeo, I think, I got switched to Land Forme at the end of last night.

I dunno, something is very strange about Mawile and I really don't think it's just ignorance. Whatever, though, I guess.


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

Through the window, the Trainers can see the sun begin to set on the horizon before two voices speak up, pointing the finger at *Mawile*, who had been so generously sharing of information earlier. With no other leads, they strap him into the Pokemon League's electric chair (why do the Elite Four have this?) and throw the switch, but don't notice him begin to smirk until a split second too late. The energy surges... and is diverted by Mawile's faithful Rotom, who redirects it in massive bolts at everyone else in the room in turn. As the only Trainer left standing, Mawile unstraps himself and exits the room, casually explaining, "I killed the mafia..." as he makes his way to challenge the Champion.

*Mawile was lynched!
Mawile wins!*

*Full game logs and role PMs coming momentarily!*

(Well, that ended faster than I expected...)


----------



## Butterfree (May 13, 2015)

Well.


----------



## Eifie (May 13, 2015)

I TOLD YOU SO... MF NEVER LISTENS TO ME >:(


----------



## .... (May 13, 2015)

The best part is that I only lied about not knowing what powers my other forms had! 

....I seriously was not expecting that, though.


----------



## JackPK (May 13, 2015)

Butterfree said:


> I have to agree that I'd be a little wary of inspection results in this game. Apparently there is both one dedicated inspector and multiple people with some inspection powers; in a game with such a low mafia/innocent ratio, that would just be plain _broken_ if there weren't enough undetectable redirection/scrambling to introduce quite a bit of misdirection.


You'll see why in the logs below, but when this was posted, my immediate thought was, _You don't know the_ half _of how unintentionally broken the inspections in this game are._ And you guys still didn't manage to take advantage of them.

----------

So yeah. Alien victory. I wasn't expecting that after just one night.

I admit I made this pretty bastard-y without even thinking about it until too late, since midway through the signups you guys had selected so many Pokemon with multiple formes that I decided to make the formes a key gimmick of the game. But I do think that, if Mawile hadn't played you guys like an orchestra, you would've probably been able to pool enough information to figure out how the formes work without too much trouble by mid-to-late game.

The biggest bastard piece of information about the formes was that, because Rayquaza radiates Mega Evolution energy like a rainbow, every time Metallica Fanboy used his voluntary forme change, it also changed everybody else's formes. When MF died, everyone else would have gotten the items necessary to change their formes at will.

I said toward the start of the thread, "_I had most of the roles in mind, and those were randomized and then flavored based on the choices y'all made in the signup thread. A small number of others have roles for which I picked the flavor and then the role._" This was a necessary lie so you guys wouldn't be able to immediately figure out everything without any effort. I actually had most of the roles in mind, then assigned them based on which roles could best fit the flavor of the signup thread choices.

I did randomize who was and wasn't mafia (excluding roles that were definitely innocent, like the inspectors and freemason), but otherwise everything was chosen based on flavor, not randomized.

*Roles:*

Mawile, obviously, was the alien.

Eifie and VM were mafia. Butterfree was wannabe mafia.

Everyone else was innocent.

*Role PMs and other role details:*


Spoiler: expand



[hide=Keldeo/Garchomp (innocent)]*Keldeo, who caught her Garchomp at Wayward Cave*

You are innocent!

You have two formes: regular Garchomp and Mega Garchomp. You start out as regular Garchomp. You don’t know how to switch between formes. You will be notified when your forme changes.

Both of your formes have the following power:
SAND ATTACK: Once per night, you may select a target. Their night action for this night is redirected to a random other target. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your regular forme has the following power:
DRAGON TAIL: Once per night, you may select a target. One of their night actions, chosen at random, will be swapped with a random night action for any other living player (except you). This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Mega forme has the following power:
DRAGON CLAW: Once per night, you may target a player to kill. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

-----

After Metallica Fanboy died, Keldeo would have received the following power:
GARCHOMPITE: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.





Spoiler: Altissimo/Giratina (innocent)



*Altissimo, who caught her Giratina at the Distortion World*

You are innocent!

You have two formes: Origin Forme and Altered Forme. You start out in Origin Forme. You don’t know how to switch between formes. You will be notified when your forme changes.

Both of your formes have the following power:
DESTINY BOND: Once per night, you may select a target. By the end of the night, if you are alive, your target cannot have been killed by any night action. On the other hand, if you are dead, your target will automatically die.

Your Origin Forme has the following power:
SHADOW FORCE: Once per night, you may target a player and negate their night action against anyone but you, as well as make both them and yourself immune to other players’ night actions. (That player may still successfully hit you with a night action, if they happened to target you.) This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Altered Forme has the following power:
OMINOUS WIND: Once per night, you may choose anything that might come up in day phase discussion. This can be as broad as whether a lie exists in the post, as narrow as a specific person posting, or even something like a mafia member posting. Whenever the thing you selected happens during the next day phase, I will quote the post in question and give the message _An ominous wind is blowing…_ with no other context. However, depending on how ridiculous/overpowered the thing you select is, the messages may stop after you can reasonably be expected to have perceived a certain amount of information from them at my discretion. For instance, if you choose to have an ominous wind blow whenever a mafia member posts, the wind will only blow once. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

-----

After Metallica Fanboy died, Altissimo would have received the following power:
GRISEOUS ORB: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.





Spoiler: Eifie/Shaymin (mafia)



*Eifie, who caught her Shaymin at the Flower Paradise*

You are mafia!
The mafia faction’s Quicktopic is here. Your fellow mafioso is *Vipera Magnifica*.

You have two formes: Land Forme and Sky Forme. You start out in Land Forme. You don’t know how to switch between formes. You will be notified when your forme changes.

Both of your formes have the following powers:
HYPER BEAM: As part of the Mafia, your group has the power to kill one player per night. There is no don/grunt hierarchy in this mafia; you’re both equal. If you both agree on who to kill, whoever sends me the decision will perform the kill; if you disagree, you can both send me your choice and I will randomize which one of you actually performs the kill (the other will not go through).

Your Land Forme has the following power:
WORRY SEED: Once per night, if you are not using another power, you may plant a Worry Seed on another player. This prevents their night action from happening during this night. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Sky Forme has the following power:
SEED FLARE: Once per night, you may select a target and send out a flare to attract their attention and become the target of their night actions instead of who they actually chose. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

-----

After Metallica Fanboy died, Eifie would have received the following power:
GRACIDEA FLOWER: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.





Spoiler: VM/Dialga (mafia)



*Vipera Magnifica, who caught his Dialga at the Spear Pillar*

You are mafia!
The mafia faction’s Quicktopic is here. Your fellow mafioso is *Eifie*.

You have two formes: regular Dialga and Primal Dialga. You start out as regular Dialga. You don’t know how to switch between formes. You will be notified when your forme changes.

Both of your formes have the following power:
HYPER BEAM: As part of the Mafia, your group has the power to kill one player per night. There is no don/grunt hierarchy in this mafia; you’re both equal. If you both agree on who to kill, whoever sends me the decision will perform the kill; if you disagree, you can both send me your choice and I will randomize which one of you actually performs the kill (the other will not go through).

Your regular forme has the following power:
METAL BURST: Once per night, you may shield yourself such that all night actions aimed at you are redirected at their user. (Inforoles will get a garbled result.) This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Primal forme has the following power:
ROAR OF TIME: Once per night, you may select a target and one of the previous nights. If they performed a night action during that night, it will be re-performed on you this night. They will not be informed that their action was used again, but inforoles will get a garbled result (with no context). This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

-----

After Metallica Fanboy died, VM would have received the following power:
TEMPORAL SHIFT: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.





Spoiler: Superbird/Unown (innocent)



*Superbird, who caught his Unown at Solaceon Ruins*

You are innocent!

Your power is HIDDEN POWER. Each night phase, you are to select a different letter of the alphabet (! and ? included) (you may not select the same letter more than once). I will then send you a one-use-only night action based on that letter.



Spoiler: potential letter results



F — FRIENDLINESS: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

R — REDIRECT: You will be given a list of every time so far in the game a night action has been redirected.

I — INNOCENT: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

E — EVOLUTION: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their current forme. If the target doesn’t have multiple formes, your inspection fails.

N — NIGHT ACTION: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover the text of all of their night actions (which will be edited as not to give away their alignment).

D — DISCUSSION: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover whether they have access to out-of-thread discussion with other players, and if so, how many.

! or ? — SURPRISE: You may use any night action you have already used during the game. (If you have not used any, then instead you may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.)

O, C, T — DOCTOR: You may heal a target of your choice. That target will not be killed if they are targeted by a killing night action.

H, A, L — HEALER: You may heal a target of your choice. That target will not be killed if they are targeted by a killing night action.

U — NURSE: You may heal a target of your choice. That target will not be killed if they are targeted by a killing night action.

P — COP: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

S — INSPECTOR: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

V — DETECTIVE: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

M, K — SCUM TRACKER: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

B, G, J, Q, W, X, Y, Z — flip a coin and give one of the options below:

HEADS: You may inspect a target of your choice to discover their alignment.

TAILS: You may heal a target of your choice. That target will not be killed if they are targeted by a killing night action.








Spoiler: Metallica Fanboy/Rayquaza (innocent)



*Metallica Fanboy, who caught his Rayquaza at Pal Park*

You are innocent!
What? You don’t belong in Sinnoh! Silly Rayquaza.

You have two formes: regular Rayquaza and Mega Rayquaza. You start out as regular Rayquaza.

Both of your formes have the following powers:
DRAGON ASCENT: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.
DRAGON DANCE: Once per night, if you are not using another power, you may inspect a player and find out a basic description of the effects of all the powers they can currently perform. Because this arcane Draconid ritual is tied to the energy of your Mega Evolution, you can only perform this power during a night in which you are changing your forme. (It doesn’t matter which of your formes you’re starting and ending in.)

Your regular forme has the following power:
SCARY FACE: Once per night, you may target a player and negate their night action. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Mega forme has the following power:
FLY: Once per night, you may target a player and negate their night action against anyone but you, as well as make both them and yourself immune to other players’ night actions. (That player may still successfully hit you with a night action, if they happened to target you.) This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.


Spoiler: special note Metallica Fanboy was unaware of



(Metallica Fanboy doesn’t know this, but because of the sheer energy of Rayquaza’s Mega Evolution, every time he changes his forme, he involuntarily changes everyone else’s forme, too, if applicable. This change applies at the end of the night, so people’s selected night actions don’t get messed up. Once he dies, everyone else with formes gains the power to change their own forme at will.)








Spoiler: Zero Moment/Jynx (innocent)



*Zero Moment, who caught his Jynx at Snowpoint Temple*

You are innocent!

You have the following powers:
LOVELY KISS: Sometimes, you want a friend. Once per night, if you are not using another power, you may target a player to join your innocent-aligned freemason cult group of friends. If your target is innocent, you succeed; if your target is mafia, you fail and die. Anyone still living in your group of friends can talk privately with each other in this Quicktopic thread, even if you yourself are dead.

PERISH SONG: Sometimes, you just give up on finding the right friend. Once per night, if you are not using another power, you may target another player. If your target is innocent, nothing happens. If your target is mafia, you and your target both die.





Spoiler: Wargle/Arceus (innocent)



*Wargle, who caught her Arceus at the Hall of Origin*

You are innocent!

You have the following powers:
FUTURE SIGHT: Once per night, if you are not using another power, you may inspect another player and find out their alignment.

JUDGMENT: During the day phase, your vote counts double toward anyone you have not inspected, but it counts zero toward anyone you have inspected. This power is always on and cannot be deactivated. It does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.





Spoiler: I liek Squirtles/??? (innocent)



*I liek Squirtles, who caught his ??? at the Global Trade Station*
You are innocent!

During Night Zero, you head to the GTS and offer up your last Pokemon. To your astonishment, you get plenty of remarkable offers! Choose one and that will be your partner Pokemon for the rest of the game.

    
Mew, Celebi, Jirachi, Manaphy, or Victini?

All of these Pokemon have the following power:
PROTECT: Once per night, you may choose to protect yourself from all actions. Nothing that targets you will affect you. (Inforoles will get a garbled response.) This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Mew has the following power:
TRANSFORM: Once per night, you may select one target and transform into their Pokemon, giving you the option of all the night actions they have available to them. (The text of these actions will be edited, if applicable, to avoid giving away alignments.) This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power except those you are transforming into.

Celebi has the following power:
HEAL BELL: Once per night, you may select a target. That target will not be killed if they are targeted by a killing night action. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Jirachi has the following power:
DOOM DESIRE: Once per night, you may select a target to kill. The target will die at the end of the following day phase, concurrently with the day’s lynch. No night action can block this kill. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Manaphy has the following power:
HEART SWAP: Once per night, you may select a target in order to trade Pokemon and all night actions with them. You will no longer have access to Manaphy and Heart Swap. Your target will, in the future, be able in turn to Heart Swap with other players. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Victini has the following power:
V-CREATE: Once per night, you may select a target. By igniting a flame on your head, you attract their attention and become the target of their night actions instead of who they actually chose. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.





Spoiler: Mawile/Rotom (self-aligned)



*Mawile, who caught his Rotom at the Old Chateau*


You are self-aligned!

You win when you are lynched in your Normal Rotom forme. You may also win with the innocents if you are in one of your appliance formes. You start out in your choice of appliance formes: Heat, Wash, Frost, Fan or Mow. You cannot start out in Normal forme.

When you are in one of your appliance formes, you are immune to being killed during the night because any night action that would kill you will target your appliance instead. When this happens, that appliance is destroyed and you revert to your Normal forme. At the beginning of any night when you are in your Normal forme, you may choose to take the forme of one of your remaining appliances. You can’t return to the forme of any destroyed appliance. If you run out of appliances, you’re stuck in your Normal forme.

In your Normal forme, you are vulnerable to being killed during the night. In all of your appliance formes, you are vulnerable to being lynched.

Your forme may also change in other circumstances that you don’t know the details of. Your appliance won’t be destroyed in these circumstances, so it’s possible you will return to it. These circumstances can force you from Normal Forme into an appliance forme unless you are using Charge (see below).

All of your formes have the following power:
DISCHARGE: Once per night, you may choose to use this power. If so, I will provide you with the names of three random night actions that exist in this game. (They may or may not be actions someone is using this night or even that someone is currently unable to use at all.) You may choose zero or one of them to disable for as long as you are still alive in the game. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Your Normal Rotom forme has the following power:
CHARGE: Once per night, you may choose to charge up enough power to stop yourself from being forced into an appliance forme. (You are still vulnerable to being killed as well as the effects of any other night action.) This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Your Heat forme has the following power:
HEAT WAVE: Once per night, you may target a player and produce a wave of heat so strong that all other night actions targeting them fail. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Wash forme has the following power:
HYDRO PUMP: Once per night, you may target a player and douse them with water down to their very soul, garbling anything an inforole tries to inspect them to find out. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Frost forme has the following power:
BLIZZARD: Once per night, you may target a player and freeze them, preventing their night action. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Fan forme has the following power:
AIR SLASH: Once per night, you may target a player for death by wind, killing them in a way nothing can block. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Mow forme has the following power:
LEAF STORM: Once in the game, you may summon a fearsome storm of greenery to shuffle all other players’ night actions. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.


Spoiler: special note Mawile was unaware of



(In addition to having his appliances killed instead of himself during the night, Mawile could be forced out of his forme and into a random one of the others by MF/Rayquaza's forme change. It was sheer luck that this randomly put Mawile into his activated-alien Normal Forme so early in the game.)








Spoiler: Butterfree/Snorunt (wannabe mafia)



*Butterfree, who caught her Snorunt at Route 217*

You are wannabe mafia!

You know who the mafia are, but they don’t know who you are. You have access to their Quicktopic to see what they’re saying, but you must not post to it or otherwise contact them on penalty of immediate modkill. You win if the mafia wins; you lose if the town wins. You flip innocent to inforoles, and the town is not required to kill you to win if they have killed the true mafia members.

The mafia are *Eifie* and *Vipera Magnifica* and the mafia faction’s Quicktopic is here. Remember, don’t post to it!

You have two hold items: a Nevermeltice and a Dawn Stone. These items allow you to borrow some of the abilities of your evolutions. You start out holding Nevermeltice. You don’t know how to switch items. You will be notified when your item changes.

Both of your items let you have the following power:
HAIL: Once in the game, you may summon a fearsome hailstorm to shuffle all other players’ night actions. This power may not be used simultaneously with any other power.

Your Nevermeltice gives you the following power:
SHEER COLD: Once per night, you may select a target to freeze solid so thoroughly that they can neither use their night action nor participate in the next day’s discussion. At the beginning of the following night, they will thaw out. (Nonparticipation will not count against them for modkilling purposes while they are frozen solid.) This power may not be used on the same target any two times, nor for two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

Your Dawn Stone gives you the following power:
ICY WIND: Once per night, you may choose anything that might come up in day phase discussion. This can be as broad as whether a lie exists in the post, as narrow as a specific person posting, or even something like a certain power role posting. Whenever the thing you selected happens during the next day phase, I will quote the post in question and give the message _An icy wind is blowing…_ with no other context. However, depending on how ridiculous/overpowered the thing you select is, the messages may stop after you can reasonably be expected to have perceived a certain amount of information from them at my discretion, or they may not come at all. For instance, if you choose to have an icy wind blow whenever someone with inspection powers posts, the wind will only blow once; and if you choose to have an icy wind blow when the dedicated inspector posts, the wind will not blow. This power may not be used two nights in a row, nor simultaneously with any other power.

-----

After Metallica Fanboy died, Butterfree would have received the following power:
TWO HELD ITEM SLOTS: Once per night, before or after you use a power, you may change your forme. This forme change does not count against powers that specify you may not use another power on the same night.[/hide]



*Night actions:*

NIGHT ONE

Eifie/Shaymin uses the mafia kill on Zero Moment
Vipera Magnifica/Dialga uses Metal Burst (shield)
Butterfree/Snorunt abstains from using actions

Keldeo/Garchomp abstains from using actions
Altissimo/Giratina uses Shadow Force (jailkeeper) on VM
Superbird/Unown selects I (inspection) and inspects Eifie
Metallica Fanboy/Rayquaza forme-changes (which changes all formes) and inspects Zero Moment’s powers
Zero Moment/Jynx tries to recruit MF
Wargle/Arceus inspects Metallica Fanboy
I liek Squirtles selects Mew
I liek Squirtles transforms into Wargle/Arceus, inspects Superbird
Mawile selects Wash Forme
Mawile uses Discharge to disable VM’s Roar of Time (other options: Hidden Power, Heart Swap)

Outcomes:

Zero Moment dies

Superbird inspects Eifie, result: mafia
Wargle inspects Metallica Fanboy, result: innocent
I liek Squirtles inspects Superbird, result: innocent
Metallica Fanboy inspects Zero Moment, result: recruiting freemason

Metallica Fanboy is recruited into the freemasons
Altissimo jailkeeps herself
Mawile’s Discharge is reflected back at himself but since Mawile doesn’t have a move called Roar of Time, it does nothing

Forme changes:
Keldeo -> Mega Garchomp
Altissimo -> Altered Forme Giratina
Eifie -> Sky Forme Shaymin
VM -> Primal Dialga
Metallica Fanboy -> Mega Rayquaza
Mawile -> random number generator picks Normal Rotom
Butterfree -> Dawn Stone

*Final thoughts*

I do regret not mentioning the forme change mechanic; I will totally own up to that being bastardy of me. My other mistake, I think, was making Rotom change formes in the same way as everyone else on top of its own special forme change mechanic. That was a natural instinctive choice to make, but it also made it really easy for Mawile to get activated without anybody realizing it was a possibility. Either I should've made Rotom immune to Rayquaza's forme change domino effect, or I should've made Rotom change only into an appliance form and not be able to be activated by that effect.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (May 13, 2015)

Haha, I ain't even mad. Alien wins are hilarious.


----------



## Zero Moment (May 13, 2015)

I weasel out of the Mason suicide only to be targeted anyway :(

Encore!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 13, 2015)

Another one! With another region!


----------



## Zero Moment (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Keldeo (May 13, 2015)

Hahahahahaha what. Well played though, everyone, and I second the above encores.


----------



## M&F (May 13, 2015)

Well, I stand by the claim that there was more ignorance than malice going about, albeit not to the expected result.

I also can't believe I was the freakin' forme change key all along. That was _not_ in my PM, to say the least.

I was also so going to inspect Eifie if Mawile had turned up innocent, so I guess the best way to put this whole situation is, I would have ensured Eifie's defeat no matter what.


----------



## .... (May 13, 2015)

JackPK said:


> But I do think that, if Mawile hadn't played you guys like an orchestra, you would've probably been able to pool enough information to figure out how the formes work without too much trouble by mid-to-late game.


I didn't even consider that other people might have formes like I did, really. I think that the whole "7 abilities and no way to change formes" thing was just suspicious enough to make people suspicious of me the entire time, but I wasn't expecting a day 1 lynch. All I wanted was to make people a little suspicious of me, but then Butterfree and Eifie went and basically pointed out all the flaws in my posts and got all of two people to lynch me. It all worked out in the end, though!



JackPK said:


> (In addition to having his appliances killed instead of himself during the night, Mawile could be forced out of his forme and into a random one of the others by MF/Rayquaza's forme change. It was sheer luck that this randomly put Mawile into his activated-alien Normal Forme so early in the game.)


...This whole time, I thought that I automatically went into Normal forme if I got kicked out of my appliance. I had no clue that I was at risk of being sent into one of my appliance formes, but I guess I got awfully lucky there. If the game continued further, though, then I probably would have used my Fan forme and killed off some people just to raise even more suspicion.



Metallica Fanboy said:


> I also can't believe I was the freakin' forme change key all along.


Thank you for helping me win :D Also, well played, everyone! (even though you all didn't get to play very much because of me)


----------

